# Nargle?



## Nargle (Oct 27, 2008)

[EDIT] I FINALLY got a decent picture of Nargle, but I'll leave the crappy one up for humor's sake =3

*Name:* Nargle
*Age:* 17 
*Sex:* Female
*Species:* Pembroke Welsh Corgi/Barn Owl
*Proportions:* 10 inches at the haunches, 14 inches long, and has a 36 inch wingspan
*Weight:* about 8 lbs

*Appearance:*
*- Hair and fur:* Her coat is a mixture of plush fur and soft feathers, with the typical barn owl markings
*- Markings:* Mostly white, including the face, with marbley brown and smokey gray markings on top, along with small black speckles scattered amongst the brown.
*- Eye color:* Rich chestnut brown
*- Other features:* She has the face and ears of a corgi, with a mane of feathers that poofs into a hemisphere shape, giving her head a distinctly owl look. Her body is mostly corgi, but she has a large pair of wings and a fan of white tail feathers on her corgi bobtail. 

*Behavior and Personality:* Fun loving, optimistic, craves adventure, tries to be cute, friendly to everyone, and pretty much high on life. 

*Skills:* Trying to speak French, flying, drawing, vast knowledge of dogs, *and being adorable =3
Weaknesses:* Claustrophobia, anxiety, depression, arachnophobia, things that require upper body strength (She has no arms!!) puppies and sugar cravings

*Likes:* Dogs, art, seafood, sunrises, morning, clouds, birds, music, road trips, adventures, friends, candy, baking, winter, autumn, living, the world, her lovey
*Dislikes:* spiders, small tight spaces, being depressed, panic attacks, death, negativity, heat, spicy food, when her lovey plays video games too much =/

*History:* Haven't thought of one yet. She's just my muse =3
*
Clothing/Personal Style:* Nude! >=D

*Goal:* Happiness!
*Profession:* Student, aspiring animator
*Personal quote:* "Nargle?"
*Theme song:* Either "All You Need is Love" by the Beatles or "Here Comes the Sun" by the Beatles
*Birthdate:* March 7th, 1991
*Star sign:* Pieces 

*Favorite food:* Seafood! And sweets
*Favorite drink:* Peppermint Tea, Hot Cocoa, Eggnog, those froofy starbucks coffees, and fruit juices- especially Carrot+Orange+Lemon juice... I like to call it "Sunset Brew" =3
*Favorite location:* The North, with lots of boreal forests and mountains and such. A log cabin in Northern California would suit her perfectly!
*Favorite weather:* That crispy cold, cloudy weather, with that smokey scent, that hints that fall is finally here.
*Favorite color:* Sherbet Orange, minty green, and blue-green

*Least liked food:* Spicy food
*Least liked drink:* Umm... V8? No, Coca-Cola! =P DIET COCA-COLA! XP
*Least liked location:* Hot deserts =P
*Least liked weather:* Sizzling hot cloudless weather in the middle of a Texan drought

*Favorite person:* Her lovey!
*Least liked person:* Nobody!
*Friends:* Shall I list them all? o.o
*Enemies:* No enemies!
*Significant other:* Her lovely Wookiee Cookiee, who is either a gray cat or a white tiger.
*Orientation:* Bisexual, with a tendency towards females. 

*Picture:*






And here is my crappy makeshift photo manip of Nargle made with Gimp X3 That program is the crappiest program on Earth. Oh wells, use your imagination, folks! =D


----------



## nachoboy (Oct 28, 2008)

Nargle said:


> And here is my crappy makeshift photo manip of Nargle made with Gimp X3 That program is the crappiest program on Earth. Oh wells, use your imagination, folks! =D
> 
> 
> 
> ...



basically, that is the coolest photograph i have ever seen. totally awesome, for sure. and yeah, the gimp definitely isn't the best program. it can be not-so-easy-to-use at times.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 28, 2008)

nachoboy said:


> basically, that is the coolest photograph i have ever seen. totally awesome, for sure. and yeah, the gimp definitely isn't the best program. it can be not-so-easy-to-use at times.



Lol, I'm glad you liked it! XD

And I'm glad you share my dislike for GIMP XD


----------



## Nargle (Jan 5, 2009)

I got a decent reference pic now =3


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 5, 2009)

Adorable. =3


----------



## Aurali (Jan 5, 2009)

That's gotta be the freaking cutest thing I've ever seen o.o;

Can I eat you?


----------



## Wreth (Jan 5, 2009)

I've said it before and i'll say it again, if you don't like Nargle you have no soul. =3 You're adorable.


----------



## TwilightV (Jan 5, 2009)

Eeeeee! *Hugs* X3


----------



## Nargle (Jan 6, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> Adorable. =3



n.n



Eli said:


> That's gotta be the freaking cutest thing I've ever seen o.o;
> 
> Can I eat you?



Well, I am based off of a toasted marshmall- HEY wait a minute... >=C

Hehe =3



Zoopedia said:


> I've said it before and i'll say it again, if you don't like Nargle you have no soul. =3 You're adorable.



I like Nargle heeee heee heee X3



TwilightV said:


> Eeeeee! *Hugs* X3



Aw, hugs are nice n.n


----------



## nachoboy (Jan 6, 2009)

seriously, that is probably the cutest drawing possible.

question - did you draw it? if not, who did?


----------



## Nargle (Jan 6, 2009)

nachoboy said:


> seriously, that is probably the cutest drawing possible.
> 
> question - did you draw it? if not, who did?



Aw, thanks n.n

And yus, I drew it =3


----------



## nachoboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Aw, thanks n.n
> 
> And yus, I drew it =3



it's a very lovely drawing.


----------



## Nargle (Jan 6, 2009)

nachoboy said:


> it's a very lovely drawing.



Why thank you! n.n I do commissions ya know... hee hee hee **Attempts sneakiness** XD


----------



## Aurali (Jan 7, 2009)

I ish too poor to do commishes.. marshmellow yummy man I can do tradez though


----------



## The Grey One (Jan 16, 2009)

I love that pic Nargle - it's gorgeous!! ^_^


----------



## Irreverent (Jan 16, 2009)

Looks great Nargle!


----------



## Kvasir (Jan 16, 2009)

she is sooo cute i cant wait till you can get better pictures on!


----------



## Darzi (Jan 16, 2009)

I adore Nargle and this forces me to draw her when I have a scanner again.

Also, you're awesome for not being a stupid pet owner.  <3


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Jan 17, 2009)

Cutest fursona. Ever.
Eeeee corgiiiissss


----------



## Nargle (Jan 17, 2009)

Darzi said:


> I adore Nargle and this forces me to draw her when I have a scanner again.
> 
> Also, you're awesome for not being a stupid pet owner.  <3



This whole post makes me happy n.n


----------



## Aurali (Jan 17, 2009)

Lemon_Panda said:


> Cutest fursona. Ever.
> Eeeee corgiiiissss


I still wanna eat her.. o..o;


----------

